

Ask HN: On a 'contact us page', do you like e-mails or forms? - palidanx

When you run into a website that says 'contact us', do you prefer<p>a) an e-mail displayed
or
b) a contact us form?<p>thoughts?
======
mindcrime
Email, everyday, and twice on Sunday. If you just give me an email address, I
can put it in my contacts and contact you from the same place I contact
everybody else: my email client. And I have a record of the outgoing message,
and threading in the client to keep your response and my message associated,
etc. I can also use CC, BCC, etc. with email, which I can't quickly and
conveniently do with your form. But I don't want to be forced to copy & paste
stuff.

So yeah, I come down strongly in favor of an email address.

~~~
sirtel
May I ask what is the aim of fill in an email address when one wants to leave
a comment. For example, in this page:
[http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/6959/contact-form-
or-m...](http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/6959/contact-form-or-mailto-
link), at the bottom, you can post as a guest, but the email address is
necessary.

------
fintler
[http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/6959/contact-form-
or-m...](http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/6959/contact-form-or-mailto-
link)

